# A few coral shots



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I just wanted post some shots of my reef tank...It's no fun if I'm the only one looking at it. Enjoy and all feed back is welcome.
Cinnamon Palythoa & button polyps:


GSP & Neon Green Candy Cane and you can see a corner of a scroll coral:



Two Favia Brains, Orange plate and a Merulina Coral



And this is just a bunch of SPS'



And this is a over all shot of the tank or most of it anyway. I can get the whole tank in a shot. So this is the middle of the tank.

 

These pictures just don't do the tank any justice. I think one of the gifts I ask for will be a better camerera.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

a little blurry. but otherwise nice!


----------



## joejoe1055 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice, lfs or online?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

joejoe1055 said:


> nice, lfs or online?


 No that's my tank


----------

